#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which is your dream vacation?

## Bhavya

Hi Guys,

Every one of us has our own bucket list and dreams vacation spots, right? From my childhood, I want to go on a vacation to Hikkaduwa beach. I got this desire because my English teacher used to tell us the beauty of Hikkaduwa beach that made me visit this place at least once. Hope I make this wish come true soon. So guys which is your dream vacation?

----------


## tripidea

I like to go Everest hill but that not possible, so i'll go to Pidurutalagala mountain because that is our tallest mountain in sri lanka.

----------


## Bhavya

> I like to go Everest hill but that not possible, so i'll go to Pidurutalagala mountain because that is our tallest mountain in sri lanka.


So you love trekking, Hope very soon you visit Pidurutalagala mountain, May be in future you can try Everest too. Anything possible in this unpredictable world.

----------


## tripidea

> So you love trekking, Hope very soon you visit Pidurutalagala mountain, May be in future you can try Everest too. Anything possible in this unpredictable world.


If we think in a positive way that will give a bad memories, think in negative way like *we can't,* this mind set will give a adventure memories.

----------


## Bhavya

> If we think in a positive way that will give a bad memories, think in negative way like *we can't,* this mind set will give a adventure memories.


Got your point, So you want to have more adventurous moment by not expecting it to happen,right?

----------

